

Ask HN: how to disable gmail new compose? - eridal

is there a way? 
I don&#x27;t like the new one and worst, to be forced to use that one; old one was pretty comfortable for me.
======
p37307
"Default to full screen". I hate it too. Enough of the boxes and frames. Maybe
I am old school but I like pages to flow. Google is getting terrible with
their UI's. From a disability access point of view, it is hard to navigate
around the new Google "plussed" world. Crappy UI's and user experience
combined with their recent views on GMAIL users should not expect privacy,
Google is on the outs with me. Everyone is taking off with HTML5 but very few
sites, not including Google, is getting it right.

------
t0
We should hack together some CSS in a browser extension. Old UI for reference:
[http://i.imgur.com/65C2I1E.png](http://i.imgur.com/65C2I1E.png)

------
turing
I believe Google switched everyone over to the new compose a few days ago. If
you click the little triangle in the bottom left of the compose window, to the
right of the garbage can, you'll see an option to default to full screen. I
think that's as close as you'll get to the old compose experience.

------
edlinfan
You can always switch to Basic HTML view. It's dated, but it stays out of the
way.

------
WestCoastJustin
Have you searched google [1]? The first couple hits turned up a youtube video
that does what you are looking for @
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI32_syiSgY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI32_syiSgY)

[1] [http://google.com](http://google.com)

~~~
MaysonL
Have you tried the method that video show? HINT: it doesn't fucking work.

